# Need Suggestion regarding GTS 250 Graphics card



## g_suresh_mps (May 16, 2009)

i am planning to buy a New Graphics card for Gaming purposes ..

I have zeroed MSI GTS 250 1 GB card , Zotac GTS 250 1 GB card, Palit GTS 250 1 GB card

confused with the Brands ..

expecting experts advice to choose a Good Valuable card with a Budget of 10k

thanks ...


----------



## comp@ddict (May 16, 2009)

^^
Tell me ur PSU.

I suggest:

MSI HD4850 1GB @ 9.5k

All you have to do is raise the ore to 700MHz from 625MHz, and memory from 993MHz to 1100MHz, and the card will beat GTS250's highest OCed card in the market!


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 16, 2009)

MY PSU is Cooler Master 460 W 

I need only NVIDIA based GPU


----------



## hell_storm2006 (May 19, 2009)

Well if its Cooler Master Real Power 460W then its ok. Is its Extreme Power then be a bit worried. You can go for GTS 250. But now you can get GTS 260 at 11K so its best if you can go for that. Otherwise within your budget I would suggest HD 4850 Sonic. Preferably MSI, Palit or Sapphire. N for the nVidia one's XFX, Plait or eVGA.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 19, 2009)

460W, well, buy a 9800GT instead for 6.5k.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 20, 2009)

SO shall i go for XFX GTS 250 here the dealer says that it costs 10.5K in Chennai

this is my Power Supply Model Pleez check it our whether it is capable of handling XFX GTS 250

*www.coolermaster.com.tw/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=22&id=3724

here is the link of the product`s review 

*www.motherboards.org/reviews/hardware/1877_4.html


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 20, 2009)

for 10.5K u will get Zotac GTS260 Core 216. But u will need at least a Corsair VX450. Antec EarthWatts 650SLi or a Glacial Power GP 650W @4.8k is wat recommended for a GTS260. Even for GTS250 you will need VX450, I doubt it will run smooth on a EP 400W


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 20, 2009)

+1
GTS 250 @ 10.5k is not all worth.
GTX 260 or 4870 are b/w 10.5 and 11.5k.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 20, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> +1
> GTS 250 @ 10.5k is not all worth.
> GTX 260 or 4870 are b/w 10.5 and 11.5k.



Which dealer is giving GTX 260 at 10.5 Man ???


----------



## hellknight (May 20, 2009)

So what PSU would you guys recommend for 4870?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 20, 2009)

g_suresh_mps said:


> Which dealer is giving GTX 260 at 10.5 Man ???



errrr
its even lower
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=6023
10k+ shipping from lynx


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 20, 2009)

so shall i go for GTX 260 Zotac from lynx ???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 20, 2009)

ofcourse go for it. Even other brands like Palit is for 11k or somethin.
its far far far better than a GTS 250.
GTS 250 has 128SP while GTX 260 has 216 SP.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 20, 2009)

wow gr8 deal from Lynx!! btw wat abt the PSU u r going to use??


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 20, 2009)

Now i use Coolermater Expreme power 460 PLUS

I may upgrade to CM 600 if i go for GTX 260


----------



## comp@ddict (May 21, 2009)

^^^

I suggest get one of these:
Corsair VX450W @ 4.1k
Zebronics 600W Real Power @ 3.9k
Tagan Stone Rock 600W @ 3.9k

Get one of these, or:
Cooler Master Real Power 550W @ 5.8k
Corsair VX550W @ 5.8k

Your choice really.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 21, 2009)

^^nah, all too costly 

get any of these:

Antec Earthenware 550W @3.2k
Antec EarthWatts 650SLi @4.8k
GlacialPower GP-AL650AA @4.3k


----------



## comp@ddict (May 21, 2009)

> Antec EarthWatts 650SLi @4.8k
> GlacialPower GP-AL650AA @4.3k


I think COrsairVX450W is cheaper than 66% of the options that you have provided.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I think COrsairVX450W is cheaper than *66%* of the options that you have provided.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 21, 2009)

but VX450 @4k comes no where near EW 650SLi and GP-AL650AA, the only problem is their availability....It is now available at Lynx.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 21, 2009)

Antec EA 650 SLI too is a seasonic OEM, as VX 450. equally reliableand @ 4.8k its a steal.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 21, 2009)

I think GP-AL650AA is a steal for 4.3k than the  EW650SLi (unless planing for a cheap dual card setup in future). GP-AL650AA has 90% efficiency above 80% load, and at full load even if maxed up it will get about 83% efficiency...I think its one of the first of this kind in India available yet. A monster PSU than the Seasonic!!


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 21, 2009)

Sugget a Good PSU within 4K if i go for Zotac GTX 260^2 core 216 (No SLI)


----------



## blondie (May 21, 2009)

the real question is r u going to purchase original games? i think not. .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 21, 2009)

blondie said:


> the real question is r u going to purchase original games? i think not. .



lol
how does it relate to PSU or card?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 21, 2009)

@g_suresh_mps
u can go for VX 450 eyes closed


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 22, 2009)

So shall i go for GlacialPower GP-AL650AA @4.3k  with Zotaz GTX 260 ^2 Core 216

from LYNX


----------



## hell_storm2006 (May 22, 2009)

I would suggest Vx450W. Try to get eVGA they are great for nVidia! But it would be a bit expensive. You can go for Zotac. No problem!!!


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 22, 2009)

Who is the Cheapest Dealer in Chennai  ??

Any idea ...

please give the contact information if possible ...

Thanks


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 22, 2009)

g_suresh_mps said:


> So shall i go for GlacialPower GP-AL650AA @4.3k  with Zotaz GTX 260 ^2 Core 216
> 
> from LYNX



As I said earlier GP-AL650AA is the best wat u can get for 4k budget range now, and it's for sure that it is better than VX450 which is @4.1k now.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 25, 2009)

i called LYNX and asked about the Availability of Zotaz GTX 260 ^2 Core 216

they that it is out of stock ...

any suggestions ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2009)

palit is for 11.3 or somethin i think


----------

